# Statutory Declaration - but no payslip/Bank statement or Tax return available



## yjadhav (Dec 12, 2015)

My work experience start from Mar-2008, till date it is 7+ years of experience. But my first company experience i.e. Mar-2008 to Apr -2009, I am not able to get Reference Letter. Somehow I will try to get Statutory Declaration from x colleague but in that I do not have any payslip/bank statement or IT return of that time. If Case officer tried/asked me about any other document of that company, I will not be able to produce that as company is not in functional status I guess. 

And if I remove that experience, it will be total 6 years n 9 months. In that skill assessment reduces 2 years for Suitability criteria which will be 4 years n 9 months. That will reduce my 5 points.
Summary-
So company was small scale which is closed, no document other than experience letter and Statutory Declaration. No payslip/bank statement/ Tax return available.

So if CO is not satisfied then what will happen? Will he try to contact me/my colleague or HR? Will he ask for any other documents ?
If i remove that experience then it will reduce my points

Thanks!!


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

yjadhav said:


> My work experience start from Mar-2008, till date it is 7+ years of experience. But my first company experience i.e. Mar-2008 to Apr -2009, I am not able to get Reference Letter. Somehow I will try to get Statutory Declaration from x colleague but in that I do not have any payslip/bank statement or IT return of that time. If Case officer tried/asked me about any other document of that company, I will not be able to produce that as company is not in functional status I guess.
> 
> And if I remove that experience, it will be total 6 years n 9 months. In that skill assessment reduces 2 years for Suitability criteria which will be 4 years n 9 months. That will reduce my 5 points.
> Summary-
> ...


Your first 2 years of experience will be deducted and usually DIBP does not ask you for documents for the years that are not relevant to your nominated occupation. But I am not completely sure - they may ask too.

Also, you must submit Service Certificate/Salary Slips to ACS for the experience that you show on Statutory Declaration. So, this experience will anyway not be assessed by ACS.

I suggest that you do not show your experience of first company during ACS assessment because even after not showing that experience, your total work ex will cross 5 years in next 3 months and will fetch you 10 points. What's the hurry!!


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

Since you dont have anything other than SD 1st company's tenure, done bother to even get a SD as CO will definitely ask for anything other than SD. Have you closed your bank account you used for that period? If so, you can still go to bank and check they can provide bank statement. 

Since if you do assessment today, you will be having 4.9 years of skilled experience, why dont you wait for another 3 months, complete 5 years and you will get 5 more points for 5+ years of experience.


----------



## yjadhav (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks MahajanAkhil and Aaruhi for your response.

I can manage to get bank statement but why to get involved in unnecessary complications?
So, I think will follow your suggestion to wait for 3 more months.

Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## yogesh11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,

I had similar dilemma. In my first company, i worked for only 7 months and company closed. But I had relieving letter, Experience Certificate & payslips. So i submitted the same.

I took SD from one of my colleagues who is working in another company.

I managed to get 5+ positive exp. last week.

Lets see if DIBP have any query in future:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

If you have limited reference materials - better to avoid claiming points for it.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,

I was working in 4 companies , in which Company 3 i have offer letter, Releieving letter, service letter, having Payslip . i was working for 1 year there got salary in hand. I have no bank statement and Tax return. But in my payslip mentioned as Deduction- Professional TAX and TDS. Any other proof can i claim from my old company.

Please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was working in 4 companies , in which Company 3 i have offer letter, Releieving letter, service letter, having Payslip . i was working for 1 year there got salary in hand. I have no bank statement and Tax return. But in my payslip mentioned as Deduction- Professional TAX and TDS. Any other proof can i claim from my old company.
> 
> ...


Were you issued the TDS deduction form ?
If not can you get it from the company. ?
They are legally obliged to give you one as they have deducted the tax

Cheers


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Company 1-->I have Offer letter, Service Letter, Releiving letter, Payslip from whole year (computer generated) thats it. Cash in hand. I dont have bank statement.
Company 2 -->I have Offer letter, Service Letter, Releiving letter, Payslip from whole year (computer generated) thats it. Have bank statement.
Company 3-->I have Offer letter, Service Letter, Releiving letter, Payslip from whole year (computer generated) thats it. Cash in hand. I dont have bank statement or Tax document.
Company 4-->I have Offer letter, Service Letter, Relieving letter, Payslip from whole year (computer generated) thats it. Have bank statement.

So my doubt is comapny 1 and 3 i dont have bank statement or Tax document. What to do?


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Bank statements and IT returns are not mandatory per say, it's to make your case strong and nice to have. 

Its totally dependent on the case officer whether to accept this not. Given the more scrutiny these days, its better to have.


----------

